# baitcaster rod



## billycurtis (Nov 11, 2012)

hey guys, lately i have been searching for a new rod for my quantum smoke reel, and i have been looking at abslutely everything. 
the rod must be under $200, NOTHING OVER. Also must be in the range of around 3-6kg
i have had a look at the samaki range, and im very impressed with there features, and what not. The zing, and the phase stood out too me most.
should i go for the samaki range, or stay with the brands i know well, like shimano and daiwa :? 
please guys, i really need answers quick

thankyou


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

My brother have a samaki 2-4kg rod very nice rod, pfluger and samaki both make good rods


----------



## billycurtis (Nov 11, 2012)

which one is it? 
and yes they are very nice rods, as well i like the pflueger but the samaki seem to stand out to me


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

I am not sure it was around $120 and it's a spinning reel not baitcaster but samaki rods very nice for there prices, also daiwa got new generation black rods out for $170 roughly with a couple baitcasters as well if you still want to stick with daiwa/shimano


----------



## billycurtis (Nov 11, 2012)

alright, thanks for that, and i think ill get the samaki vamp, found them pretty cheap, so that should be alright

thanks again


----------



## HoollyDoolly (Mar 5, 2012)

id go the gen black daiwa rods. feel nice and comparable to my GL2.


----------



## billycurtis (Nov 11, 2012)

yeah, thanks for that, ive made my decision on the gen black, they will look smick with my smoke aswell


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

all of them are good rods just depends how much you want to spend the samaki vamp is a really good rod but I'd rather the daiwa gen black. i just feel of it an the guides. But they do cost more just go have a look at both and see which you like more. Ill be getting 2 gen black rods next week i like them that much


----------



## billycurtis (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks, and yeah i'm definitely getting one, they are just great


----------

